
Stop Lying……They are too smart now [video] - SRSimko
http://garyvaynerchuk.com/post/5192919965/stop-lying-they-are-too-smart
======
SRSimko
I know Gary is preaching to the choir here but I love his energy and his
message I wish more companies were honest. I think that is changing a bit but
it hasn't completely caught on.

